# How long to wait after second jab?



## Morgiez17 (Sep 29, 2014)

I am sure this question has been asked 100 times over but I am unable to work the search function on this site (might be because I am using my mobile).
My puppy had her second inoculation yesterday, she is 10 weeks and 2 days old today and the vet said to wait 10 days before taking her for a walk. In his words, that should be plenty because there are some nasties around at the moment. Without being rude or ageist, he is the older one at the vets surgery and is a bit old-fashioned and mumbles quite a bit and he's not my favourite. He didn't even tell me how long to wait before walking her until I asked him as he was ushering me out the door and I remember 15 years ago when I had my Yorkie, he could be walked as soon as he had the vaccination.
The problem is Lily is a border collie cross labrador and is not getting enough exercise, despite playing fetch for the most part of the day and running around with a 2 year old in the garden. She would really benefit from going out for a walk. We will also be attending puppy training classes this Thursday which is three days after her second jab. I was cautious of attending but one of the specifications of the class is that all dogs have to be vaccinated to attend and the trainer has taken additional steps for me to take Lily by putting us at the other end of the room on the stage away from the other dogs for the first session. But she says it's important that Lily goes and socialises now at this crucial age. I don't mean to sound like I am undermining my vet but searching on the Internet, there seems to be a lot of different opinions from waiting one day to waiting 14 before walking the dog? I am also well aware that there are plenty of people who do not vaccinate their dogs full stop. I just wonder if he is airing on the side of caution but I seriously don't think I can cope with another two weeks being in with this extremely excitable energetic puppy. She regularly goes out in our garden which is frequented by my two cats (and others lol) and we live next door to vaccinated elderly yellow labrador. I would take her out with me wherever I go but it is difficult for me to carry a 9kg puppy everywhere as well as controlling a 2 year old in the throes of the terrible two's &#128513;. 
If it really is imperative I keep in for 10 days then I will do, I'm just worried that my older vet it is a bit old-fashioned and just airing on the side of caution? 
I live in Weymouth Dorset so I don't know if there's anything I can check to see how high levels of certain diseases are and I'm happy to take Lily to places where it is relatively low risk/not very walked but I just really think she would benefit from being out walking as soon as she can?
Any advice from you seasoned dog owners would be very much appreciated xxx


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Wait at *least seven days.* Seven days after the second vaccination is the term I have heard most frequently quoted by vets. Puppy classes would be okay with the measures you are taking possibly, but I wouldn't be walking around the streets until after the seven days.


----------



## Morgiez17 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for your response I was thinking we could be a good measure to take x


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Seven days is generally the normal waiting time.l am erring on the side of caution and l wont be taking them for a walk until a week after their third jab.
Mine are both hyper but kongs, plastic bottles filled with food, lots of silly games and it helps


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I was advised to also wait at least a week until walking her. 

i also want to add walks for youngsters wont be that much anyway as i believe its 10minutes per month of age so i would be looking at other ways to mentally and physically stimulate her to avoid over walking her which can cause possible joint and bone issues when shes older.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We did very local walks immediately from the 2nd jab, and then after a week took Teddy out to other places further afield. Not sure if your vet had any proof to show that there were nasties around? Confirmed cases of parvo for example? I feel socialising is more important than a minute risk.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

If you are not sure then phone the vets and ask them what their advice is as I think there may be different protocols for different drugs, my vets do 4 weeks between vaccinations and then recommend two weeks wait for walks in high dog traffic areas.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I take mine out after their first jab- same as guide dogs for the blind.

I, personally, feel that socialisation is so important and you may have a short window before they go through a "fearful" period, so, for me, it's imperative they get out ASAP.

Having said that, I live in a rural area and there are no stray dogs around. I am also careful where I take them- I stay away from parks and well used areas of grass (if it's pavement or road the frequent rain washes the surface).

But you can always carry him- I know people who adapt baby carriers for the purpose ( you can pick one up cheaply at charity shops). Take him to town to smell the smells and hear all the noises- he'll also get lots of fuss from doggie lovers who want to have a peek at a new pup!
At that age, I also take them into shops/offices/banks- it's actually quite surprising how many allow dogs-'or at least, don't object. The rail and bus stations are also good.

Just be aware of his reactions though- don't overwhelm him. If he's a timid wee boy maybe restrict your outings to quieter places, but if he's up for it the only limit is your imagination!


----------

